# [ARCHIVED] Average Penis Size



## Andromeda88 (Oct 5, 2019)

Although six inches has long been the accepted “norm” for the length of a manhood, the average is actually almost a full inch smaller, research reveals.

Length

Analysis of 17 studies involving more than 15,500 men revealed that the average length of an erect penis is 5.16 inches (13.12 centimetres) and 3.6 inches (9.16cm) when flaccid.

Girth

The study found the average penis had a girth of 4.59 inches (11.66 cm) when erect, and 3.66 inches (9.31cm) when flaccid.

Range

The scale the scientists used tracks a range of penis lengths and girths, with measurements of length when erect ranging from 1.9 inches (4.8cm) to 8.3 inches (21.2cm).

Psychiatrists who carried out the study said they hope the findings could help men suffering from “small penisanxiety” because of concern that they do not match up to the norm.

Researchers from the Institute of Psychiatry said the analysis – and graphs showing the full range of sizes recorded – could provide insights on what is considered "normal" for penis length and circumference in men.

More Info


----------



## Currycellmate (Oct 5, 2019)

"It is over for many men." - BrettyBoy


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Oct 5, 2019)

An Ideal dick for a Chad is 4X3, because it will make him look "sweet" to women


----------



## Pillarman (Oct 5, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> ranging from 1.9 inches (4.8cm) to 8.3 inches (21.2cm).


muh 9 inches


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 5, 2019)

What a cope


----------



## Cleftcel (Oct 5, 2019)

the average dick size of sex having men is definitely above the general average tbqh


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Oct 5, 2019)

Average maybe is 5.5 inches but average of sex having men is like 7.2 inches


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (Oct 5, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Average maybe is 7 inches but average of sex having men is like 9 inches


----------



## Germania (Oct 5, 2019)

How can someone cope with only 13cm? That's a joke! All the friends of your potential girlfriend will ask her about your dick size, belive me I know these hoes! If she says the truth you will be the clown in all of their girly evening conversations. Her friends will always have your tiny dick in mind when they see you. If she lies she loses all respect for herself and for you. Anyway, you loose tons of valvue and she will leave you. 7-8 inch nothing else! Stop the cope, only acceptable cope is my guide: 

https://looksmax.org/threads/ultimate-guide-how-to-get-a-big-dick-for-a-few-bucks.48149/


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Oct 5, 2019)

Germania said:


> How can someone cope with only 13cm? That's a joke! All the friends of your potential girlfriend will ask her about your dick size, belive me I know these hoes! If she says the truth you will be the clown in all of their girly evening conversations. Her friends will always have your tiny dick in mind when they see you. If she lies she loses all respect for herself and for you. Anyway, you loose tons of valvue and she will leave you. 7-8 inch nothing else! Stop the cope, only acceptable cope is my guide:
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/ultimate-guide-how-to-get-a-big-dick-for-a-few-bucks.48149/


Brutal and the absolute truth.


----------



## gaymidget (Oct 5, 2019)

The blackbpill taught us that average isn't enough. You don't get average women by being average, you get average women and hot women by being way above average in every regard.


----------



## Peachy (Oct 5, 2019)

Guys with micropenises brought down the average


----------



## ghostfaceguyinvegas (Oct 5, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> Although six inches has long been the accepted “norm” for the length of a manhood, the average is actually almost a full inch smaller, research reveals.
> 
> Length
> 
> ...



I always thought it was the other way around.

The normie blue pill accepted average is 5.16 inches, the red pill average is a textbook 6 incher, and on this website the average is 8-9 inches.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 5, 2019)

Average is enough to please a woman


----------



## Jones (Oct 5, 2019)

"Average is enough to please a woman" - Man who has 9 inch penis


----------



## spark (Oct 5, 2019)

depends on the country, in much of Europe the average is nowadays over 6 inches


----------



## rockndogs (Oct 5, 2019)

you have to have FACE, HEIGHT, DICK LENGTH AND DICK GIRTH

and thats it


----------



## gaymidget (Oct 5, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> you have to have FACE, HEIGHT, DICK LENGTH AND DICK GIRTH
> 
> and thats it


and frame, muscles, charisma, confidence, emotional stability, humor and low inhibition's


----------



## NiBBaCel (Oct 5, 2019)

white mens problems ngl


----------



## KrissKross (Oct 5, 2019)

That’s why women just get BBC to fuck them now and cuck their beta buxxes, and the cucks don’t mind. It really is over for anyone other than BBC


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 5, 2019)

Jones said:


> "Average is enough to please a woman" - Man who has 9 inch penis


Hearing a woman say she only wants my big cock is cope 

It’s all about face


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 5, 2019)

No dick for your face.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 5, 2019)

Jones said:


> "Average is enough to please a woman" - Man who has 9 inch penis



What this mean, you know how fucking big is a 9 inch penis? 7 inch is more than enough, also, frame, height, and obviously face is much more important than this.


----------



## Mayorga (Oct 5, 2019)

spark said:


> depends on the country, in much of Europe the average is nowadays over 6 inches



based on?


----------



## Jones (Oct 5, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> What this mean, you know how fucking big is a 9 inch penis? 7 inch is more than enough, also, frame, height, and obviously face is much more important than this.



It means I was making a joke. When did I ever say having an abnormally large penis was more important than your face, frame and height?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 5, 2019)

Jones said:


> It means I was making a joke. When did I ever say having an abnormally large penis was more important than your face, frame and height?


6 inches is big enough bro


----------



## Jones (Oct 5, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> 6 inches is big enough bro



Did you even read what you just quoted? Why are you trying to dickpill me I'm 6.8" x 5.5" and I'm more than happy with that.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 5, 2019)

Jones said:


> Did you even read what you just quoted? Why are you trying to dickpill me I'm 6.8" x 5.5" and I'm more than happy with that.


Bpel?


----------



## Jones (Oct 5, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> Bpel?



Just what's visible, had no idea about wtf a bone press measurement is until now. But I guess probably 7" if I do that.


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Oct 5, 2019)

Penile traction devices can help grow your dick according to some research.


----------



## CoconutMan (Oct 5, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> It really is over for anyone other than BBC





> *Proud Jew and friend to Goyims*


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Oct 6, 2019)

Apparently more people on this board believe that you can make your penis grow 2+ inches by doing some weird stretching excercises for a year or two than that mewing has any effect at all, so why the mass depression about dick size on here?


----------



## Andromeda88 (Oct 6, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Apparently more people on this board believe that you can make your penis grow 2+ inches by doing some weird stretching excercises for a year or two than that mewing has any effect at all, so why the mass depression about dick size on here?


Natural selection, let them rip of their cocks so they cant breed and create retarded children.


----------



## Barry (Oct 6, 2019)

I have been doing dickmaxxing for about a year and have gone from about 5.5 to 7.5

the average is probably five inches and most pornstars are not more than 7-8 inches.

in porn the dicks look bigger than they are. With different angles, my size now matches a lot of porn stars. There are outliers like Mandingo and some other guys who are probably 9-10 inches.

When I look at amateur porn there are a lot of guys who are bigger than when I started but a lot smaller than my dick now. 6 - 7 is where most amateur porn guys are and I bet that 5 is an average.

And asian (chinese and indian) dicks are definitely smaller on average than whites and blacks by quite a lot.


----------



## Arvenas (Oct 6, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> Although six inches has long been the accepted “norm” for the length of a manhood, the average is actually almost a full inch smaller, research reveals.
> 
> Length
> 
> Analysis of 17 studies involving more than 15,500 men revealed that the average length of an erect penis is 5.16 inches (13.12 centimetres)



Is that bone pressed ?


----------



## Mayorga (Oct 6, 2019)

Arvenas said:


> Is that bone pressed ?



BPEL is the standard for studies.


----------



## elfmaxx (Oct 6, 2019)

Mayorga said:


> BPEL is the standard for studies.


Then the study must have been conducted in India


----------



## Arvenas (Oct 6, 2019)

Mayorga said:


> BPEL is the standard for studies.


Seems too good to be true tbh


----------



## Mayorga (Oct 6, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> Then the study must have been conducted in India





Arvenas said:


> Seems too good to be true tbh



Yeah, this exact study had some weak points, but the generally accepted average is 5.5 BPEL and 4.6 erect girth. Differences between races are mostly negligible.


----------



## elfmaxx (Oct 6, 2019)

Mayorga said:


> Differences between races are mostly negligible.


Pajeet detected


----------



## SeiGun (Oct 6, 2019)

wat a surprise, im well above average


----------



## Mayorga (Oct 7, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> Pajeet detected



Light-haired European but yeah


----------



## FromEE (Nov 3, 2019)

Guys are you sure girth studies are done right? I seriously find it hard to believe that I mog like 99 percent of the population with my girth. I'm 6.3-6.4 girth wise.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Nov 3, 2019)

from 15'500 the biggest one was 8.3?


----------



## JeremyMeeks (Feb 28, 2020)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Apparently more people on this board believe that you can make your penis grow 2+ inches by doing some weird stretching excercises for a year or two than that mewing has any effect at all, so why the mass depression about dick size on here?



Weighted hanging followed by and all day stretcher will definetely AT LEAST get you a minimum for 0.5 inches over 6 months. You can even cut out the all day stretcher - hanging alone will achieve this.


Arvenas said:


> Is that bone pressed ?



Studies are always bone pressed as far as I know


----------

